# OMG haven't they grown



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Milly










13 weeks









Now


















Tilly



















13 weeks










Now


















They still love eachother


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Aww they are soo cute!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I wasn't saying that when I was trying to hang my washing on the airer and Milly was nicking bits and taking them downstairs again.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> I wasn't saying that when I was trying to hang my washing on the airer and Milly was nicking bits and taking them downstairs again.


haha!! she was just helping you get your 60mins of exercise a day in lol


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are adorable :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely cats how old are they now?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> lovely cats how old are they now?


Just over 7 months old


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Just over 7 months old


Is that all, they are a good size.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They grow up so quickly  Your new baby will seem tiny when you get him but not for long I'll bet


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> They grow up so quickly  Your new baby will seem tiny when you get him but not for long I'll bet


Henry seems tiny, cannot believe Milly and Tilly were that small, especially Milly as she was the smallest of the litter, so small when she was born that they didn't think she'd make it, she's certainly made up for it.

Henry is the biggest of his litter and quite outgoing, not as outgoing as his sister, whoever is having her has got their work cut out


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

They're beauuutiful! :001_wub:

I love Milly's half and half face- so lovely! And Tilly's little stripes- how gorgeous! They're very unique looking


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG how beautiful are your kittens, such lovely markings 

They do grow so fast don't they, i often wonders where the time goes !


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for the nice comments. Glad you liked the pictures


----------



## flossy106 (Mar 20, 2012)

They are beautiful x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful!!! I love the line on Milly's nose, its perfect!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you, yes she is my favourite, Tilly is the favourite of everybody else in my house. Milly does look really grumpy sometimes though which I find quite amusing. My husband calls her grumpy puss, poor Milly

I'll see if I can find a pic


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute! :001_tt1:


----------

